# Gauging Interest...Waterfowl Skulls



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

So in the past I cleaned skulls for family and friends and have done some deer, elk, and a coyote. I clean them with beetles, degrease them, and whiten. I decided to give my swan a go a few years ago and have also done some ducks and geese. 

Some guys have shown interests in having their swans done and I'm seeing if anyone else would be interested in having theirs done too. I don't have the beetles anymore but if I could make it worth my while I'd open up shop again. 

I'd do them for something like $20 bucks. It's a inexpensive way for a guy to have something to show from his hunt without paying $500 bucks for a mount, although those are worth every penny too. I know a lot of taxi's use an artificial skull so you could maybe do both if you wanted. 

Anyways, a few samples are attached. Let me know.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

i tried doin that once before but something hauled it off while i had it outside. Does the color in the beak fade like that or do you bleach the whole thing? would be kind of cool to have the colored beak on there, but i would assume it would all fade out


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

The color on the beak is just skin so the bugs eat it off. I have noticed that it is typically the last part that the bugs eat so I guess it might work if I caught it in time before they went to work on it. Never tried it. 

I'd imagine even if you were to save the skin, it would have to be painted. The natural beak discolors and fades over time.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

those are awesome!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Swaner,

those are beautiful! alot of the delicate structure's are still intact. 8) 

over the years i have done a few skulls for clients and the reaction/comment has been nearly all the same.

"looks cool, but all the good stuff is gone". Ive found the individual has to be pretty darned SERIOUS about the species as a whole to be really interested in just a skull... definitley not for the everyday person from what i have found and definitly a labor drain in the shop. (i didnt have beetles)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cool. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that pretty cool.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Longgun said:


> Swaner,
> 
> those are beautiful! alot of the delicate structure's are still intact. 8)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments guys.
It's pretty easy with the beetles since they do most of the work. They also make for a nicer finished product since they leave the smaller, fragile bones alone. I'll probably end up getting another colony anyways since I have 4 deer heads to do now too.

I think some spoonies, mergansers, and divers would make for some pretty cool skulls. 
Maybe a taxi could paint the beaks and make a really unique piece.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Swaner said:


> I think some spoonies, mergansers, and divers would make for some pretty cool skulls.
> Maybe a taxi could paint the beaks and make a really unique piece.


yes, they ABSOLUTELY would! esp the Common merganzer drakes. 8) imagine a woodrow drake! :shock: or a Rosybilled Pochard? or nice Bull pinny? ALL very very COOL!

BUT, therin lies the problem also. After the necessary rebuilding to properly/anatomically repair the bill and prep for paint, said tax will have spent hours and hours in labor and thus driving that cost of 20 or so dollars up _at least _five fold. sculpting that delicate skin is difficult and very time consuming. (the very reason we as an industry developed cast heads)

wonderful idea though!


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

It would be kind of cool to hang one from a rear view mirror in your vehicle!


----------

